# Brand of GPS on YOUR Boat



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Just wanted to see what everyone is using on their boat for GPS. 

Old model, new model doesn't matter. Post up what you have on the boat. 

(This is not intended to be a 'what's the best brand list... just a list of what everyone on the water is using). 

Thanks for posting.
t


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

Lowrance Gen 2 HDS 12 touch


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Garmin 5208


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

Raymarine Dragonfly 7


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Garmin


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Garmin 546s


----------



## Deanseib (Mar 19, 2012)

Lowrance Elite 7 Chirp


----------



## Trinicaster (Nov 11, 2013)

Lowrance HDS 7 Gen II


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Lowrance gen2 hds8 and hdi5


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A Garmin for the great user friendly way of going to a waypoint.
Plus, a Lowrance for the neat bottom topo chart features.


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

Lowrance HDS 12 Gen 2 Touch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Hummingbird 998c si


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Lowrance elite 5 hdi
hand held- Magellan Gold (old one)


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Garmin 740S


----------



## OMAS (Jun 20, 2012)

Lowrance HDS8


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Lowrance hds touch gen 2 12,9 and a 7m up front

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Garmin*

GARMIN 3210 GPS plus Garmin Echo depth finder...


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Garmin 741xs. Next will be Simrad.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Lowrance HDS 10 Gen 2


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Tried and true.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Tried and true.


You ol' analog rascal!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> You ol' analog rascal!


Hey, she saved my *** one too many days. Everyone should know how to use one to plot courses in various headings away, and a straight line heading back in.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

yellowskeeter said:


> Lowrance hds touch gen 2 12,9 and a 7m up front
> 
> www.g-spotservices.com


Show off.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Hummingbird's


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Lowrance hds 8


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

42 Fountain: Raymarine a78

35 Marlago: Raymarine e127

Both also have KVH Azimuth 1000 compasses.


----------



## matthew77515 (Oct 5, 2009)

Garmin GPSmap 441S


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Garmin EchoMap 50s


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

1. Garmin 7212
2. Garmin 7212
3. Garmin 4212


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Simrad.... Older unit. The new simrads are fiiiine


----------



## Fishing time (May 15, 2012)

Raymarine a78


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Garmin 276c


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Raymarine currently and adding to the mix Garmin 7610xsv.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Hummingbird & Garmin


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Garmin 546s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Lowrance elite 5 hdi...love it


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

On my JH B190 - Lowrance Elite 7 HDI

On my Smoker-Craft Stinger: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI Main unit
Humminbird 550 on trolling motor


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Garmin 741xs


----------



## Retired (May 12, 2014)

Garmin 546S


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Lowrance*

Lowrance HDS-10 Gen2 Insight with Navionics Platinum Lakes South SD plus two 8"(same as above) plus LSS-2HD Module/transducer
G3 radar,ep60's,Point one,XM weather ,spot light,autopilot...
had 7& 9 Touch also but i prefer non-touch screens.I like big screens......
would not go fishing with out these gadgets....just a waste of time
this year is different ....in my world as sales go,their is almost no interest in electronics new or used


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Duel Garmin 820xs
Garmin 18Xhd radar
Garmin GHC 10 auto pilot


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Trinicaster said:


> Lowrance HDS 7 Gen II


This


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Lowrance Elite 7HDI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Garmin 541s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Lowrance HD7 Gen 2 Touch


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Lowrance Elite 5 HDI


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

Garmin 740s


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Lowrance HDS 9 touch at console and Lowrance HDS 7 touch on front deck. Navionics platinum plus gulf of Mexico chip and Navionics platinum south for inland lakes.


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

Garmin 94sv


----------



## marlin lane (Mar 4, 2012)

raymarine e125 with handheld older garmin backup and reliable compass


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Lowrance Elite 7HDI


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lowrance Elite 7 HDI (console) and Elite 5 HDI on bow.


----------



## Bugsbunnyboater (May 22, 2009)

*Elite-7 Hdi*

Lowrance Elite-7 Hdi


----------



## Rudy77 (Aug 30, 2013)

Garmin Echo MAPâ„¢ 70dv Touch


----------



## Minnow Pause (Sep 4, 2013)

Garmin Echomap


----------



## LSP552 (Aug 3, 2014)

Lowrance HDS-7 Gen 2 Touch.


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

Garmin eTrex Legend (handheld)


----------



## zerch911 (Jul 31, 2013)

Garmin 741xs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Garmin 545s


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Mako - Garmin 3210 & Garmin x50
Shoalwater - Garmin 545s
Shoalwater - Garmin 740s
Airboat - Lowrance HDS5 w/ google map overlay


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

jreynolds said:


> Garmin 741xs. Next will be Simrad.


Good choice! Simrad NSS7 evo2 on my skiff. Had a Garmin 3205C on my last boat.


----------



## geauxdeck (Mar 10, 2014)

Garmin 546S


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Garmin


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Lowrance HDS Gen 2 12 and 9.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Lowrance GEN2 HDS 8 with Navionics Platinum plus 907 mapping software.

http://www.navionics.com/en/platinum-plus


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Old bulletproof garmin82. Just upgraded to garmin 74SV


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Jon-Paul said:


> Lowrance Gen 2 HDS 12 touch


+hds10 upfront


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Lowrance HDS 10 gen I


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

Furuno GP7000F


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Good choice! Simrad NSS7 evo2 on my skiff. Had a Garmin 3205C on my last boat.


Those simrads look real nice I've seen a few and have buddy's with them and they are great units and have awesome radars along with the Garmin. The Raymarine has nice radar also!!!!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

bay boat has a 541 garmin soon to be upgraded to 8"
flounder boat has a lowrance 7" gen1
new boat will have 7212 for gps and auto pilot and a furuno vx2 10.4" for bottom and radar and back up gps


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Garmin echomap 50 dv 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Old Garmin 276c next to a Garmin Echomap 100


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Reel Therapy15 (Aug 25, 2015)

Garmin 741 xs


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Simrad SS7 Navionics Platinum

Also have from Standard maps micro sad cards for Calcasieu and Grand Isle area

Joe


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Lowrance Gen 2 HDS 10


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Lowrance Elite 5 on 20ft Sea Fox.


----------



## dkeeton1 (Aug 26, 2005)

Lorance HDS 12 

:flag:


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

HDS 12 Touch. Pretty sweet


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Lowrance Elite 7HDI


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*all Lowrance*

$6K worth but varies as I sell off and change displays ....


----------



## CRGR (Sep 8, 2014)

Lowrance HDS7 touch (2014). Want another same size. Should've gone with 12 from the beginning.


----------



## JD (May 22, 2004)

Garmin 3210 Map Bundle. Plan to upgrade within the next year.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Garmin 741xs with G2 vision chip and hot spot maps. Not all that impressed with the unit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Garmin 7212






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

O jeez.... which one?

Ok - the flats boat has an HDS 7, the non touch version 2013 I think.

The Fountain has a 1850 Furuno DGPS, with a fading screen. But, I bought a new Garmin 7410xsv today to supplement that, and have something to use, while the Furuno is off for repair. The Garmin has a dual CHIRP and talks to everything, looking forward to using that. Also has downscan and side scan.

Have a pocket Garmin 62s for using on duck boats, and as backup for the other boats. I like that little unit a lot too.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Garmin 72sv


----------



## Tomahawg (Aug 5, 2015)

Raymarine a78


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Simrad


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Currently the last Garmin I'll ever own, think I would have learned after the first 4 or 5 crapped out before getting 2 years out of them. Paid Garmin 350 for this "repaired" one 11 months ago because the previous one died 2 months out of warranty, now less than a year later it's dead. For what these units cost the fact they only come with a one year when new then only a 6 months on a repaired unit warranty is ridiculous. Going to Simrad next to get double the warranty. fark Garmin :hairout:.


----------



## coastalplayer (Jul 5, 2008)

lowrance elite 4 chirp


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Garmin 741 xs on two boats. Happy with them. Used Garmin for a long time. Never had a problem. I like the integration with nema 2000. Had an expensive simrad setup on an offshore boat a few years ago. It was ok but wished I has stayed with Garmin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Garmin 176c, darn thing is 17 years old and still plugging along.


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

garmin


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Lowrance HDS7


----------



## BigBear07 (May 9, 2015)

Lowrance hds12 gen2 touch. Came with the boat when we bought it. Have the side scan and down scan. Haven't figured it all out yet but I love it so far.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Garmin 546S over 5 years now.But fished with a lowranceHD 9 yesterday and was totally impressed.


----------



## Kingstinger87 (Apr 29, 2008)

WC customs (17x46) lowrance elite 4HD

Nautic Star Shallowbay - lowrance elite 7HDI & HDs5

2503 Trophy Pro- Raymarine A98 & A65 (love em)


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

hoosierplugger said:


> Garmin 176c, darn thing is 17 years old and still plugging along.


182C here, installed in 2001. I've been looking to upgrade to the 820.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Currently a Garmin 740s that keeps losing its screen calibration ......looking to move to a slick Simrad unit in the next week or two.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

lowrance gen II HDS-9 touch. #3 radar


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Garmin 74SV on the console.


----------



## GoldFinger (Jul 31, 2013)

Garmin 1040xs. Like having a laptop in your face, really really like it so far. Add XM to it and you can get weather radar as well as other features. Only pic I have of it


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Garmin 740s


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Currently a Garmin 740s, but going to move up to an awesome Simrad unit.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*This*



dk2429 said:


> Garmin 74SV on the console.


^^^^^^^^^^ yup


----------



## richard1075 (Feb 16, 2015)

Lowrance Gen II HDS-7


----------



## agador (Oct 13, 2015)

Raymarine dragonfly-4 pro sonar/gps


----------



## Eaglebeaver (Jun 28, 2015)

Lowrance Elite 7 Chirp


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for being part of this guys, this needed up being really helpful for what I'm currently working on. 

T


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

2 Garmin 1040xs


----------

